# Moving to Durban SA



## Ganga.s (May 31, 2015)

We are moving to Durban find planning to take a house in westville. Can anyone advice on the area


----------



## Poco (May 6, 2015)

hi, 

Westville is a good area. Its mixed between average to high income earners. Some parts are a bit dodgey. Where about in westville are you looking?? Also, westville is a very very indian area. So you should feel right at home

poco


----------



## Ganga.s (May 31, 2015)

Thanks!! We are looking at Dawncrest in Westville. This is off the Sailsbury Ave. and Jan Hofmeyer road .. Close to Pick n Pay and Woolworths food


----------



## Poco (May 6, 2015)

Hi there, 

sorry for the late response. 

From what I know, that area is pretty good as it is close to the schools in the area. So it should be safe and convenient. 
I'm from Durban and have lots of family in westville I've been living in cape town for the past 6 years. From what I know, based on the past and trips back home, that area is good. 

However, with that in mind, Durban itself isn't the safest of places. You will have ur break-ins and "crime"in any area that you live in. I don't advise walking around freely as in that sense it may be a bit of a gamble. NO area is completely safe. But that area is one of the better ones. 

You will be safe provided you have fencing, burglar bars and alarm systems. You just need to be aware of your surroundings at all times in general. 

hope that helps. 

Poco


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Ganga.s said:


> Thanks!! We are looking at Dawncrest in Westville. This is off the Sailsbury Ave. and Jan Hofmeyer road .. Close to Pick n Pay and Woolworths food


hey I wanted to know if you have already moved to Durban and what has been your experience so far?


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Poco said:


> Hi there,
> 
> sorry for the late response.
> 
> ...


I am planning to move to pietermaritzburg next year. Would you perhaps know if the drive from pmb to durban is something doable on a daily basis? I have been told that its easier to get a job in Durban than PMB. Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

